# First Hual of potatoes



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice batch of potatoes this year even tho it was hot and dry during the formation stage. My yield is just north of 2 pounds per foot. Expected total 250 pounds of spuds. 

This was the result of 12' of row or about 30lbs.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

Nice photo!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Yumm!

I hope I end up with at least 30lbs of spuds.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice. Nothing like fresh dug taters for supper


----------

